# Photo spam



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

This'll take quite a few posts/replies 

Chianti


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Harmony, my LITTLE rescue Paint (APHA) filly (yearling)


























Good comparison of how tiny she is: She's next to River, who is a 2 y/o Arabian/Welsh B!


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Locke


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Halo, Shetland mare


























River, Arabian/Welsh B filly


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh my your horses are beautiful. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Harmony, she is gorgeous.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Royal


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Sharpie


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Spin


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Last one, promise 

Tango


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Holly!



She's such a sweetie


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 13, 2010)

Your welcome. She is just beautiful. I really like her markings.


----------



## shannonw (Jul 14, 2010)

They are all so unique and beautiful!


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 14, 2010)

Those were great! Fabulous array of colors sizes and patterns!


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you! I have some more photos to add in the next day or two of some others I took this morning


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2010)

It was a pleasure to scroll down through all the pictures of your beautiful horse - what a wonderful mix of colours! I love your little rescue





Cant wait to see the others - hurry up please!

Anna


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 16, 2010)

Very Nice Horses and I LOVE their Names!


----------



## JaniceZ (Jul 16, 2010)

You werent kidding when you said lots of posts LOL

Love love love Halo and River!


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe River wants to come live with me...as well as Halo and Harmony



haha I think they're all beautiful


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone! So nice



Here are more!



And again, it'll take several posts... sorry, I get a little picture happy 

More Chianti





















Cocoa









\


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Design (fatty!)
















Diva


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Dream


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Marina


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

]


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Melody
















Sage


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Sierra











Solitaire


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Last one





Stardust


----------

